
Amid Trump Cuts, California Proposes Its Own Energy Moonshot - rbanffy
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/607945/amid-trump-cuts-california-proposes-its-own-energy-moonshot/
======
angersock
Wouldn't that revenue be better spent helping the homeless and impoverished
and sick?

